
Museum of Digital Art forced to close its doors - dsr12
https://muda.co/closing/
======
mkl
A pity, and probably just one of many.

That hovering, wobbling, undismissable "we're open" message is rather
obnoxious.

~~~
AgloeDreams
When you curate Art, everything looks like a wall to hang canvas.

------
Maxion
That's a damn shame, I visited MuDa in 2018 and found it to be a very
interesting museum.

Glad that we'll get to keep all the institutional real-estate investors
though...

------
codingdave
This may be a silly question, but why were they paying rent during the
pandemic? Almost all non-profits I've talked to stopped paying bills months
ago aside from payroll and utilities, figuring it is better to be getting
complaints from landlords than to shut down.

~~~
VonGuard
Some landlords are not easy to work with. Our non-profit is paying half rent,
as thats the best we could get out of them, but it took months for them to
come around. They were very clear that if we did not pay they'd invoke the
clauses in the rent that incur penalties. We were ready to break the lease and
move, but they ended up working with us. Sure, there are no commercial
evictions now, but they can always call it late rent when things go back to
normal and demand it then.

The USA values money above 100% of other things. In all cases, in all
situations. Reading comments on HN over the past 4 years, I've also noticed
that's basically what half the people in here are after now too.

~~~
pkaye
This particular museum is in the Europe so looks like the problems exist there
too.

------
sawaruna
Sad to see, and a great museum.

If interested, the last exhibit is by Raven Kwok -
[https://twitter.com/ravenkwok](https://twitter.com/ravenkwok)

------
ilamont
_Curated by an algorithm_

Does anyone know how that worked?

~~~
lfnoise

        var exhibition = proposals[Math.floor(Math.random() * proposals.length)];

~~~
kilroy123
This is literally what I do for my art website.

[https://randomdailyart.com/](https://randomdailyart.com/)

